
DragonFly BSD - lelf
http://www.dragonflybsd.org/
======
KyleSanderson
Not to be that guy, but this doesn't line up with a release or any actual
changes with the fork. What are we looking at here?

~~~
UNIXgod
It looks like a late 10 years birthday. Your not wrong for bringing it up so
don't worry for being /that guy/

------
lelf
SMP:
[http://www.dragonflybsd.org/performance/](http://www.dragonflybsd.org/performance/)

FS: [http://www.dragonflybsd.org/hammer/](http://www.dragonflybsd.org/hammer/)

Some of magic you can do with it:
[http://www.dragonflybsd.org/docs/docs/howtos/howtorecoverdat...](http://www.dragonflybsd.org/docs/docs/howtos/howtorecoverdataonhammerfs/)

~~~
infruset
Surely the server hosting this is running.. DragonFly BSD? Then it is quite
ironic that the page called "performance" doesn't even load :-)

~~~
djcapelis
Well. It's near the top of HN right now, the server's probably getting
hammered.

Also.... maybe not:

    
    
      Server: Apache/2.2.24 (FreeBSD) mod_ssl/2.2.24 OpenSSL/1.0.1e DAV/2
      Server: Apache/2.2.25 (FreeBSD) mod_ssl/2.2.25 OpenSSL/1.0.1e Phusion_Passenger/4.0.23

~~~
enjolras
I don't know why apache says freeBSD, but i'm pretty sure that the server is
running DragonFly

------
frik
So Dragonfly BSD is the WinNT* of UNIX world, interesting!

    
    
      "One big part of the goal set will be the creation of a 
      middle 'emulation' layer which is managed by the kernel
      but runs in userland, which will take over all primary 
      system call entry points (in userland) and convert them 
      to syscall messages that the kernel understands. 4.x, 
      5.x, SysV, Linux, and other compatibility sets will be 
      moved out of the kernel and into this middle layer."

\-- Matthew Dillon (main dev): [http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
current/2003-July...](http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
current/2003-July/007080.html)

* think about subsystems like Win32, POSIX, OS/2 of the WinNT series operating system (XP, Vista, 7, 8, Xbox, ReactOS)

~~~
weland
NetBSD does that as well.

~~~
4ad
Any BSD does that.

------
zandorg
I remember Matt Dillon's DICE C compiler for the Amiga. It was only a trial
version so only stdlib stuff. I wrote a little HTML viewer in it which used
ANSI codes to display bold text, italic, underline etc.

~~~
Corrado
I was wondering where I had heard the name "Matt Dillion" before. Years ago I
was a big Amiga user and a budding programer. I tried the DICE compiler a
couple of times but never built anything much, mostly because it was the trial
version too.

I wonder what type of computing world we would be in if OSS were more
prominent back in the late 80's / early 90's. Imagine what we could have built
with an open source compiler (GCC) and a bunch of example code (Github) for
the Amiga. Wow! :)

~~~
UNIXgod
FWIW you can run AmigaOS on pre-intel based macs:

[http://www.morphos-team.net/intro](http://www.morphos-team.net/intro)

------
nnq
I don't get the reason for the post, but since it's here, I've always had
questions about HAMMER:

    
    
        Can one use the HAMMER FS on Linux? Is there any guide for this? Is it reliable?

~~~
UNIXgod
Maybe with fuse. No one has ported it too FreeBSD either which is to bad
because having choices is a _good thing™_

~~~
k2enemy
Genuinely curious... why is there a "™" at the end of "good thing"?

~~~
imurray
"Good Thing" is often capitalized, or as above italicized, for emphasis in
hacker circles. The idea is that it's established jargon [1] suggesting more
specific meaning than a casual goodness remark (whether that's true or not,
I'll let you decide). The TM is another such intensifier, with the informal
meaning of "distinctive or characteristic", rather than literally trade-
marked.

[1] [http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/G/Good-
Thing.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/G/Good-Thing.html)

~~~
ics
i.e. Meme-marked.

------
malkia
Never used any BSD, but probably used in some form through various
entertainment devices (playstation, maybe others).

So can anyone point what is are the most negative things about BSD, and
DragonFlyBSD in compared to Linux, OSX and Windows.

I'm really curious, and I would like to try it out - possibly on my Chromebook
C7100 if it allows it so, or maybe my very old MBP (6 years), it's time to get
rid of the dual booted Windows XP there.

~~~
UNIXgod
This is a classic piece we generally give hackers new to FreeBSD:
[http://www.over-yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/bsd4linux/08](http://www.over-
yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/bsd4linux/08)

Something to consider, which I should point out because your new, is that
without BSD you wouldn't have OSX. There's a little BSD in everything (even
windows). Another worthy article you should definitely read which explains
that BSD is the _The single Greatest Piece of Software Ever, with the broadest
impact on the world, was BSD_

[http://www.informationweek.com/whats-the-greatest-
software-e...](http://www.informationweek.com/whats-the-greatest-software-
ever-written/d/d-id/1046033)?

~~~
yapcguy
To all intents and purposes, FreeBSD is dead. If not yet dead, FreeBSD is a
carcass whipped out by Apple and friends to say they "support" open-source.

OS X and others have leeched off BSD and made billions, yet every December,
this year being the same, FreeBSD has to whip out the begging bowl to raise
funding.

Yes, some large corporations employ some of the FreeBSD folk, but what would
happen if they stopped employing them? Would FreeBSD be able to build a strong
community of developers to accelerate development? I doubt it.

Linux is in a much healthier place and I attribute much of that to licensing
as well as technical excellence. The GPL has helped foster an active community
around Linux, one that does not allow corporate vultures to simply scavenge
off the best bits and usurp direction of the project.

~~~
Tokala
This entire statement seems rather disingenuous; to claim that Linux is not
molded by corporate interests is questionable if not outright wrong (e.g.
[http://www.linuxfoundation.org/sites/main/files/publications...](http://www.linuxfoundation.org/sites/main/files/publications/linuxkerneldevelopment.pdf)).

I think BSD lost momentum because of the AT&T litigation back in the early
1990s and that momentum helped and continues to help Linux achieve the success
that it has.

It is possible to praise Linux without burying BSD.

------
patrickg_zill
I am a big fan of ZFS, but after looking over the pages I have to admit to
wanting to give the HAMMER filesystem a try. ZFS performance under Linux is
"good" but not great.

~~~
4ad
Sorry to spoil your fun, but HAMMER doesn't work on Linux, at least nowhere as
well as ZFS.

~~~
patrickg_zill
Sorry, I should have mentioned I meant HAMMER under DragonFly, in the sense I
can either run a virtualized storage VM or use it on a standalone server. Yes,
I don't think there is a working port for Linux.

------
KryDos
Site is down or it's only my problem? (I can't open it)

~~~
jensenbox
It is not just you.

------
blahbl4hblahtoo
Does anyone else see weird links on the "features" page?

~~~
radoslawc
Yes, spam links in part about kernel memory allocator.

~~~
blahbl4hblahtoo
what the hell? I wonder if they know about it?

